# [SOLVED] HELP! bsod error using nero



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Every time I run nero vision 4 (and occasionally ConvertXtoDVD) to convert movies from AVI, WMV, etc to DVD the process fails and crashes at about 80%. I read up on some of the forums and replaced the PSU from a 420W stock unit that came with the case to a 500W Antec neo HE. I updated the drivers on the ati raedon 2400 pci-e card. Latest bsod 0X0000008E (0XC0000005, 0X96EDCE1D, 0X97B24C6C). This is driving me nuts and has been going on since I built the system 6 months ago. Can someone PLEASE HELP!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Hi and Welcome to TSF. . .

Was there a driver name on the BSOD - e.g., "rtl8185.sys" ?

Have you looked at the Event Viewer for any logged events around the time of the BSOD?

regards. . . jcgriff2


----------



## His Technicion (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Navigate to Device Manager, click "show hidden devices" and uninstall any flagged devices. Pay particular attention to any "Non-Plug & Play" drivers. Nero and other software uses virtual drive drivers that go bad, are invisible and hard to find in order to uninstall.

If it is a Nero Virtual Drive Driver that is the problem, you may need to re- or repair install Nero.

The above is also good advice.


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Sorry about the delay in my response. First let me say thanks, it is a great thing that you and the other volunteers do here at TSF. Unfortunately I'm at the Firehouse today and will not be able to use my computer. I will post a copy from my event viewer tomorrow in the A.M. New info... crash using Samsung Media Studio to convert WMV to SVI. I think the video card may be the culprit. Also, I will work on NERO as advised by His Technicon.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

you need to upgrade to run nero on vista to 7.5 or 8


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

I'm running Nero 7.10.1.2 which according to the Nero website is the latest and final version. I tried Nero 8 and it did the same thing. I think the following is the event log Log

Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 2/17/2008 9:34:59 PM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: CHRIS-PC
Description:
Faulting application DllHost.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549b14e, faulting module xvidcore.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46a74f0c, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x035118dc, process id 0x264, application start time 0x01c871df39ff2e37.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-18T03:34:59.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>149996</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>CHRIS-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>DllHost.exe</Data>
<Data>6.0.6000.16386</Data>
<Data>4549b14e</Data>
<Data>xvidcore.dll_unloaded</Data>
<Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
<Data>46a74f0c</Data>
<Data>c0000005</Data>
<Data>035118dc</Data>
<Data>264</Data>
<Data>01c871df39ff2e37</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Here is one from a restart that occurred as a result of my my attempt to reproduce previous results

Log Name: System
Source: EventLog
Date: 2/19/2008 10:35:07 AM
Event ID: 6008
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: CHRIS-PC
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 10:33:48 AM on 2/19/2008 was unexpected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="EventLog" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-19T16:35:07.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>87150</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>CHRIS-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>10:33:48 AM</Data>
<Data>2/19/2008</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>58829</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Binary>D8070200020013000A00210030005103D8070200020013001000210030005103600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: Security
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog
Date: 2/19/2008 10:35:11 AM
Event ID: 1101
Task Category: Event processing
Level: Error
Keywords: Audit Success
User: N/A
Computer: CHRIS-PC
Description:
Audit events have been dropped by the transport. The real time backup file was corrupt due to improper shutdown.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog" Guid="{fc65ddd8-d6ef-4962-83d5-6e5cfe9ce148}" />
<EventID>1101</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>101</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4020000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-19T16:35:11.139Z" />
<EventRecordID>32405</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1212" ThreadID="1840" />
<Channel>Security</Channel>
<Computer>CHRIS-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<UserData>
<AuditEventsDropped xmlns:auto-ns3="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events" xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/eventlog">
<Reason>34</Reason>
</AuditEventsDropped>
</UserData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 2/19/2008 10:35:16 AM
Event ID: 7000
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: CHRIS-PC
Description:
The SessionLauncher service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-19T16:35:16.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>87211</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>CHRIS-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">SessionLauncher</Data>
<Data Name="param2">%%2</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

I'm going to try to get it to crash again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

xvid codec d/load and install
http://downloads.xvid.org/downloads/xvidcore-1.1.3.zip


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

I already have k-lite installed and updated. Should I install all of the codecs I just downloaded?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

yes nero indicated a problem with xvid


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

I think I may need a little instruction on how to install this. It is WAY over my head.


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Can I use this .dll from here? http://www.dll-download.net/xvidcore.html


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

new crash
Log Name: System
Source: EventLog
Date: 2/19/2008 5:22:50 PM
Event ID: 6008
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: CHRIS-PC
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 5:18:11 PM on 2/19/2008 was unexpected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="EventLog" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-19T23:22:50.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>87334</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>CHRIS-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>5:18:11 PM</Data>
<Data>2/19/2008</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>2530</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Binary>D807020002001300110012000B005001D807020002001300170012000B005001600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

run
chkdsk /r
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822705
run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Tried to run chkdsk /r but it says I don't have sufficient priviliages. I am logged in as admin.


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Never mind it will be going on restart. Had to right click "run as administrator". Will get back asap.


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

I think I ran the memtest86 corrrectly. I downloaded the iso and burned to cd (don't have any floppys) and changed bios to boot the cd rom drive first. It ran and said no errors found. As it was running I went through the options and did not find any setting or option to check the 3 sticks individually so I would assume that it was done correctly. I think chkdsk /r creates a results log but I don't know how to find it. I had to "allow" 3 registry values after it was done.


----------



## His Technicion (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

In order to check individual sticks, you must physically remove them from the computer.

But if it came up with no errors on all 3, I would assume they are all good, but perhaps not. Might be worth trying to run memtest on each stick one at a time.

Did you install Nero from "Run as Administrator" ticked ?


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

I can't recall. Should I uninstall and reinstall it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

when you installed it the box would have come up asking your permission to install


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Yes it did, so is it installed properly???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

it should have done
run
sfc /scannow
this error usually relates to copyright
0x80000000000000


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

the log generated by sfc /scannow is huge do you want it all or just a specific part?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

i have never seen a log generated usually if it finds any system files that have been altered it ask you to put in the windows disk so it can repair them


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but w
as unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

are you using the original vista without the sp1


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

I don't think so, I got vista last year when I built the system. Are there any updates I should look for? Once again I'm at the Firehouse today so I'm not able to check on my pc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

just wanted to check it was the same install on the computer as the disk
when in windows put in the vista disk and run the upgrade install
this does the same as the repair install in xp


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

So you want me to run the vista install disk straight from windows?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

yes and run the upgrade


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

I'll get it done on Friday.


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

O.K. here's the scoop... Tried converting some random files after following your instructions, got through them on nero just fine, then I was charging my sons WALKMAN MP3 via a standard USB connection. During this time I was converting some AVI files to SVI on my Samgsung P2 to watch at work, then BSOD. So I sat down anfd tried to think of all the times this occurred and I do believe that every time this happened I had a USB attached whether it was for my SD card reader or MP3 etc. I almost always have USB connected. So I converted A couple dozen files sans the USB using Samsung Media Studio, Nero, and ConvertXtoDvd. and no problem. Do you have any take on this???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

you need to post the bsod error in full when you receive them
can you rephrase this as i don't follow it
[So I converted A couple dozen files sans the USB]


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Sorry, I wrote the codes down but now I can't find them. As for the standard USB 2.0 cable, I think that every time I have incurred a problem I had a USB cable connected. So working with this theory I disconnected the cable for the MP3 and SD card reader using "safely remove hardware". I then proceeded to use Nero Vision 4, Samsung Media Studio and ConvertXtoDvd numerous times with AVI/Xvid files and I have had no problems. Is there any way I can retrieve the BSOD codes, are they in a log somewhere?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

you may find a reference in the event viewer


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

At the firehouse today. I'm going to check the event viewer tomorrow. Is it possible that the USB cables are playing a role? All of the cables are standard and the drivers/firmware of the devices connected to them are updated. I have researched the BSOD codes I have gotten in the past and most indicated PSU issues (hence the upgrade) but some indicated USB issues. Are there bios settings for the USB ports?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

only to enable high speed usb
try using a powered usb hub you may have to much plugged in for the power available to the onboard slots


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

The MoBo is an asus M2A-VM it has 4 regular USB ports on the board and the case has 2 regular and one 2.0 in the front that are plugged into the motherboard. I plug the various devices in the front that need to be synced or charged (usually 2 at a time). The rear ports are used for 1 printer, 1 LaCie 100GB external HDD, 1 Logitec wireless keyboard/mouse combo (bought while using XP on old system, updated for Vista). The last one is open and unused.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

does'nt the external hd have it's own power supply
i found when i plugged my printer in i had to go to a powered hub


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Why yes it does, should have seen that earlier.


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Just connected the power supply which is powered through a usb port.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

the hdd i have seen connect to the wall power supply


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Here we go, sorry I took a while to respond. My son was doing a paper and I didn't want to risk a catastrophic event. Used the install disc and ran the upgrade. After it checked the system it found an incompatability with "STORAGE CONTROLLERS: SCSI/RAID CONTROLLER". If this is my, BRAND NEW UPGRADED VIDEO CARD WHICH SAID "VISTA COMPATIBLE" ON THE BOX, I will be very upset. P.S. I did update the drivers before starting this thread.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

the raid controller controlls your drives where does the video come into it


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Would I have a raid controller controlling my video card? Can I adjust the raid controllers? Can this be contributing to my problem? As you can probably tell by now, I know nothing about this subject.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

the raid has nothing to do with your video,do you have anything connected to a raid capable port


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

Here is what the ASUS M2A-VM User Guide says: "The motheboard supports next-generation SATA hard drives based on the new SATA 3.0Gb/s storage specification. The onboard ATI SB600 allows RAID 0, RAID 1 and RAID 10 configurations for four SATA connectors." That is all I could find. My HD is SATA and connected to one of these ports.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

if the hard drive connected to the sata port is functioning normally it's not a problem


----------



## cfd01 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

For anyone that may have this problem or a similar one, I tracked it down to an overheating issue. So I bought the biggest, baddest heatsink I could find. My temps were spiking at 60-65C. Now I am running at a consistent 30C without any more problems. By the way AMD states that I redline at 70C with the Athalon 64x2 Dual Core 5600+ in reality I wouldn't want to see it over 55C. Next time I'm going to stick with the Intel.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! bsod error using nero*

glad you have it sorted


----------

